# Ich bin der "Neue"



## V8Big (23. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Freunde,
ich möchte mich hier kurz mal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Mike, glücklich und verheiratet mit Jutta, Vater von 2 Kinder, alles Jungs.
Mein Hobby's sind Familie, Teich und US-Car's

Unseren 1. Teich haben wir vor ca. 10 Jahren gebuddelt. Er hatte ca. 60 m² Wasserfläche. Vor 3 Jahren sollte der Tümpel renoviert werden. War alles zugewachsen. Leider habe ich nur noch ein paar Bilder vom Abriss.

  

  

Im Zuge dieser Arbeiten schlug meine Ehefrau, die beste Ehefrau von allen, vor, den Teich etwas zu vergrößern.

Das sah dann ungefähr so aus:

  

  

  

  

  

Das waren 3 Wochen Handarbeit. Ausgebaggert, Fließ verlegt, Folie eingezogen, wieder Fließ verlegt, Kies gefahren, Steine geschleppt und alle einzeln von Hand über eine Rutsch in die Grube gebracht. Insgesamt 60 to Steine von Hand aufgesetzt  und ca. 30 to Kies eingebaut.

  

  

  

 

Ich denke die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. Bilder sind aus dem 1. und 2. Jahr. Der Teich und der Bachlauf mit Wasserfall ist beleuchtet. Nachtschwimmen kein Problem. Wasser ist klar und man kann den Kies in 2,70 m tiefe sehr gut sehen.

  

  

Hier noch ein paar Technische Daten:
Länge 20 m
Breite 10 m
Nutzbare Fläche zum Schwimmen: 8 X 16 m
Wassermenge (mittels Hydrant von der Strasse eingelassen) 135 m³
Wasser wg. eigener Dummheit (Schläuche verwechselt) noch einmal komplett abgepumpt.
Wassertiefe (Pumpe) 2,70 m
Bachlaufpumpe 20.000 ltr./Std.
Skimmerpumpe 30.000 ltr./Std.
Hauptpumpe 40.000 ltr./Std.

In diesem Frühjahr habe ich mein Schuppendach mit Absorbermatten belegt. Ca. 30 m².
Durch eine Solargesteuerte Pumpe wird ein Teil des Teichwassers durch die Absorbermatten gepumt. Wassertemperatur im Teich liegt in der Regel 1-2 Grad unter der Außenlufttemperatur. Durch eine elektr. Steuerung wird die Höchsttemperatur auf 24 Grad begrenzt. Sonst kommen die Fische in's schwitzen.
Zur Zeit bin ich dabei meine Filteranlage (5 Kammer) durch einen selbstgebauten Bogensiebfilter zu ergänzen.

Hier noch ein paar Winterbilder. Eishokey auf beleuchteter Eisfläche geht auch. Zu diese Zeit waren noch keine Fische im Teich. 

  

  

So ich denke jetzt wird's langweilig. Ich hoffe Ihr habt alle genauso viel Spass an eurem Teich wie ich. Ich freue mich schon auf einige nette Kontakte hier im Forum.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

:willkommen Mike 

Schönes Teichlein hast du dir da gebaut  

Hast du auch Fotos von den Kois ? Würde mich brennend interessieren   

Und nun....viel Spaß hier bei den Teich-:crazy


----------



## Christian und Frauke (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike,
sieht Klasse aus tolle Arbeit 

:willkommen


----------



## axel (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike !

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  :Willkommen2 
Sieht ja echt toll aus Euer kleiner See 
Auch das Umfeld gefällt mir sehr gut ! Da habt Ihr ja ganz schön viel Steine und Kies verbaut .
Viel Freude weiterhin mit dem Teich !

Lg
axel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

 einfach traumhaft - Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Teich ​und ein freundliches :willkommen von uns - schön, dass Ihr in dieses Forum gefunden habt​
Wir wünschen viel Spass hier im Forum - so wie es aussieht haben wir mit  Dir/Euch einen neuen Experten für Schwimmteiche, der anderen bestimmt ganz viele Tipps geben kann.

Bei uns sind die Hobbies, wenn auch dieselben, beide etwas kleiner - in unserem Teich können wir selbst nicht schwimmen, nur den Fischen beim Schwimmen zusehen
und unsere beide vierrädrigen Oldie-Amerikaner sind auch "nur" Vier- bzw. Sechszylinder und keine v8-big-block​

 off-topic-Modus: EIN *Was fahrt ihr für US-Car's ??? *off-topic-Modus: AUS ​


----------



## toschbaer (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

:willkommen  Mike im :crazyTeichforum

Genau mein Ding, Dein Teich = (m)ein Traum!!!! 

Wäre auch noch ein großer Wunsch  

Mir graut bloß vor den Steinen,  die ich erst aus dem vorhandenen Teich rausschaffen müsste  
Da sind einige mit einem Gewicht von über 100Kg dabei!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike
  tolle Sache,.. gefällt mir echt gut  (tzz.. wo ihr immer die tollen Steine herbekommt  )

GRATULATION zu der Oase!!

  was hast du denn da genau angestellt??
135m3 in den Gulli ??  hätte man da keine Tauchaktion draus machen können    .. ist doch ein kombinerter Schwimmteich



			
				V8Big schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser wg. eigener Dummheit (Schläuche verwechselt) noch einmal komplett abgepumpt.
> .



mfG. Micha

PS: bei den Bildern sind doch auch interessante Stellen mit dabei,.. kannst du bitte die Fotos etwas größer reinstellen, mit z.B. 800 oder 1000 pixel Breite


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike!


Erst mal auch von mir ein
:willkommen 


Aber



			
				V8Big schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 3 Jahren sollte der Tümpel renoviert werden.




  TÜMPEL?

 Was habe ich denn dann?  

Ne Vogeltränke im Garten? 

  Mit dieser Aussage, die Du da gemacht hast, muß ich mich jetzt wohl bei den Minis anmelden.   
( Die letzten beiden Smilies sind geklaut von Katja   )



[OT]  Liebe Mods, könntet Ihr mal bitte die Minis von 1000 auf 6500 Liter erhöhen. Ich weiß sonnst nicht wo ich weiter schreiben kann und für Elschen und CO bitte " Miniaturteiche " eröffnen.[/OT]:



.


----------



## Barbor (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike

Auch von mir:willkommen 

Der teich sieht  aus so einen hätte ich auch gerne.



Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Dodi (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike!

:willkommen hier im Club! 

Wow, das nenn ich mal einen Teich! Klasse Teil habt Ihr Euch da in den Garten gebaut und alles in Handarbeit, Respekt! 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit und in Deiner Oase und freue mich schon auf viele, weitere Bilder von Dir!

Auf ein nettes Miteinander.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Moin Mike,

sieht wirklich toll aus - ich hätt auch gern so einen großen mit Heizung und allem zipp und zapp.

Darf ich fragen wie hoch ca. deine monatlichen Kosten sind für die Betreibung deines Teiches ?


----------



## zweistein25 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike!

Kann man Dich mieten? 

Traumhafter Teich!


----------



## V8Big (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Freunde,
vielen Dank für die freundliche und nette Aufnahme in diesem Forum.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen, soweit es geht, die gestellten Fragen beantworten.
Wenn Interesse besteht, stelle ich gerne noch ein paar Bilder über die ehemaligeTeich-Baustelle ein.
Morgen geht es weiter mit dem Bogensiebfilter Auch davon werde ich noch ein paar Aufnahmen nachreichen.


----------



## schilfgrün (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike,
ein wirklich total klasse Teich, ein Traum von mir  !!! Aber, - bestimmt entgegen der Meinungen aller Anderen (entsch. bitte ), würde ich gerne auch Dein BigBlock mit Hülle sehen . Lieben Gruß - Ingo


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Mike



			
				V8Big schrieb:
			
		

> paar Bilder






			
				V8Big schrieb:
			
		

> paar Aufnahmen





  Ja, Fooooooddooos!

.


----------



## newman71 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Alter Schwede, das ist mal ein Teich !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

jaaaaa, Fooodooos sehen wollen 



den Bogensiebfilterbau kannst du ja in der Eigenbaurubrik vorstellen


----------



## V8Big (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo,
nach 2 Jähriger Abstinenz noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teich.

   

   

Und noch ein paar Bilder von oben:

     

     

Und noch was:

   

   

In der Abteilung Eigenbau habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von meinem selbst gebauten Vorfilter mit Selbstreinigung eingestellt.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

 Mike!

schön dass Du das Forum nach so langer Zeit widergefunden hast.
Dein Teich sieht sehr schön aus..traumhaft wie er sich entwickelt hat.
Das wäre ja direkt was für unseren aktuellen Wettbewerb? 

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## kangoo (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Saubere Sache! Hut ab.


Aber war das mit dem "





> Tümpel


" wirklich nötig? Jetzt komm ich mir vor als hätt ich im Garten nicht richtig ausnivelliert und ne kleine Pfütze bildet sich grad...


----------



## axel (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike 

Wirklich schöne Teichoase 
Schön das Du mal wieder vorbei schaust  

lg
axel


----------



## Turbo (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Ich bin der "Neue"*

Hallo Mike

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Teich.


----------

